# Super X2



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

I am looking for a new semi-auto shotgun and was looing at the Winchester Super X2. Is this a good gun for duck, goose, and turkey hunting. If not do you have any opinions on one.
Thanks
Tyler


----------



## Trigger259 (Apr 13, 2005)

2 Words And 4 #'s

= Stoeger Model 2000

" Reach for the skies........ with your tungsten steel" :rock:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

I'd say it's definitely a good gun for all the things you mentioned hunting, but make sure you get the 3.5" version. I've got a 3" field, and sometimes wish I had the extra half inch for some of the bigger honkers when they won't come as close as you'd like. Great for ducks though.

The only problem I've had is that it starts to cycle reeeaaaallllyyy slowly when I shoot steel in colder weather. I haven't been able to figure it out yet, but from what I've been able to gather, this is pretty rare for these guns, and doesn't happen too often. I'd say skip over the Stoeger and get some quality, a Winchester! :lol:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

My SX2 doesnt hardly kick, even with 3.5" BB's. The only thing wrong with it is, I go though shells really fast. I guess youll get that out of one of the fastest cycling shotguns made, before you know it the things empty and smokes rolling out of the barrel. :strapped:


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Buy an Extrema or Extrema 2. I've owned both the X2 and the Extrema, Extrema wins hands down. My X2 worked great for about 2 years, then it started to cycle slow. I even had 2 different gunsmiths look at it to get it working properly, no luck.

Johnsona said it was "rare" for this problem on the X2.... I disagree. It worked great the first year, so I was bragging it up. 3 more people I know bought them... ALL HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM AFTER THE 2ND YEAR!

Good luck.

DB


----------



## goose killer (Mar 26, 2004)

The Super X 2 is a good gun. I would take this gun over a stoeger anyday. Stoeger are like swinging a sledge hammer threw the are they weigh so much. If i was you i would buy the super x 2.


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

I think i will stick with goose killer and bratlabs opinion and probly buy the gun in 3 1/2.

P.S. i haven't herd good things about the stoeger Trigger


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

After you get your SX2 you should get a Drake Killer choke for it. The guy that makes them is from ND and is on this forum. I have one for mine and its the best patterning choke Ive seen. One of the guys I hunt with bought a Wad Wizard and returned it and is going to get a Drake Killer.


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

koo thanks guy for the opinion. hey do you have the name of the guy that sells the choke tubs... do you have his name?

Thanks tyler


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

PMed you.


----------

